

How to download all Songs from Spotify for Free  - aynlaplant
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sx4-8GE8oDU

======
henrik_w
I just have to say that one of the best things with using Spotify is not
having to deal with files. A playlist is _so_ much better and easier than gigs
of mp3:s to take care of. For me, that alone is worth the 99 SEK per month
that Spotify costs me.

